# Paint: Would she have success in the show ring?



## horses4me (Nov 21, 2010)

Not sure about the show ring but she sure is cute.


----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)

Horse Deals: Stallions - Silver Sams Apache Chief (imp)

This is her father


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

as for color and markings definitely. I saw alot of horses like her that were bringing in blues for the paint halter class...but depends on her confo as she grows up and you wont know for riding till you actually get on her and see what kind of riding style shes best suited for and what kind of discipline she would have in the ring.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

You can't tell a thing about her without correct conformation photos. And as far as pure color alone, in appropriate color classes, APHA judges by 50% white and 50% color. She wouldn't do well in color because she's too much white, but that's a single class out of a hundred. 

As far as her stud goes, I've never heard of him, and it looks like he's just another homozygous tobiano. His sire is a cowhorse, and there's a little halter bred thrown in. 

I don't know about the paint horse industry where you live (AUS?) but in the U.S., she seems to be fairly run of the mill. Send us some better pictures to judge from!


----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)

Mainly interested in the lead stuff for now. I will be training her is showjumping, natural horsemanship and cutting if she shows the talent and colour doesn't effect them. Hopefully she will pull though with the movement and kill the ridden show ring! 
Will probably put her into foal in a few years.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

She should be alright for those sort of events, I would assume that she's cowy because her grandsire worked with stock. She's got a cute face.  You should have her tested for homozygous tobiano when you breed her. That will open your breeding options a lot.


----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)

Yep Aus. 
Thanks for your help! I don't know much about the paint showing world. 
I don't have any other photos of her at the minuet. These were just a few my friend took yesterday when I first met her. I will be mustering out there again next weekend so will try get some better ones!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I think she would do good in the ridden classes as long as she has good confo. As for halter shes not the flashiest of colors and markings but with good conformation and ettiquette she could make up for that.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> If your planning on just halter i would check, double check, and triple check conformation. and look for a REALLY flashy paint that will stick out.


It's funny you say that because I always hear halter people want minimal white because solid color hides conformational flaws better.  Who knows what people want nowadays, lol


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh Vair Oh-ive had it both ways. some judges like having the one with more solid color and some thought that "more white" meant more classical paint... It was soooo frustrating showing my friends gelding. he had similar markings to this filly and half the time they hated the white the other half they loved it....i was so tempted to just get a can of spray paint and paint him black haha!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I too, have this problem, but in the WP world. Some judges are old-school "peanut rolling troper lovers" and some judges are trying to make a difference and pin the "happy forward movers". I believe in one show with 4 judges I got 2 6th places (out of 6 horses) and 2 1st places (from the happy forward people). xD


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

ooooh the woes of showing. i remember those days...my mare was never a slow peanut roller so i was really glad when the judges in nm started looking for the more forward ranch types haha. and then i quit showing.... but i remember with that gelding... id get pulled off to the side and theyd either complement the hrose on the bright white that caught their eye or they would say that because of his flashy white they saw his mistakes because he was so obvious...its a love hate kinda deal haha


----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)

Hi sorry, where were you getting the information about Silver Sams breeding?


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Right here: Big Valley Performance Horses


----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)

That'swhat i was on but couldnt find anything about them being cutting/cowy bred


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

"His sire is *Silvers Sam I Am*, 23 APHA Lifetime Performance Points, 2 ROM Heading and Heeling, APHA Points, Steer Stopping."

:/ maybe not cutting cowy, but "been around cows" cowy, lol


----------



## MrBeCharming (May 18, 2012)

In our area minimal overos are the hottest for halter. Or frames with even sides and not too much white.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I'd get her just because I think her markings are awesome. lol


----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)

Im also interested in the dark colt seen in some of these. In the first talking to my horse and the 3rd with its bum to us. And in 4th and 5th. They are undecided if they will be selling that one yet.


----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)

Finally found one of her other side!


----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)

Her blue eye! Shes so cute!!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

She's a beauty. The hardest part of having so much white is keeping it clean for shows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

She's cute enough and her markings are interesting. However, I don't think that's enough to judge a horse's quality. I would like to see proper pics of her, standing four-square on solid ground. I think she toes out in the rear. In some pics, she also looks as though she has a very low set tail which will make her look goose-rumped as an adult. 

She has very typical tobiano markings. I see they describe her sire as a _double_ homozygous tobiano. Don't know what that means. He's either homozygous or he's not. 

Lizzie


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

FF when I see that I think the owner is trying to make them seem super special for being homozygous for tobiano and a color. Which they are... he's homozygous for tobiano and homozygous for black.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> FF when I see that I think the owner is trying to make them seem super special for being homozygous for tobiano and a color. Which they are... he's homozygous for tobiano and homozygous for black.


Typed to fast :lol: It should say "Which they are trying to do..."

It's not special for him to be homozygous for both black and tobiano IMO.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

They probably mean homozygous tobiano and homozygous black. My colt's sire is triple homozygous. His genotype is EEaaTT. I'm also assuming crcr for cream. It's for people looking for a specific color in their foals. I bought my foal in-utero, with only knowing that he'd either be smokey black tobiano, or buckskin tobiano. Thank goodness I lucked out and got a buckskin tobiano 

She looks decent conformation-wise that I can tell form the pictures, but it does look like she toes out in the back. She's a pretty girl, and will be an eye catcher. The only thing that would worry me about her color is if it will break up her profile. Which it looks like you'll have no problem. The problem you will have is keeping all that white clean :lol:


----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)

Thanks so much for everyones help! 
Surely corrective shoeing can correct that? 
As for keeping her white... im unsure haha but she will be rugged as i dont want her to burn 

Also just wondering what size rug she would be? If anyone has any idea?
Out of a 14hh mare to a 15.3hh stallion. 6 month old.
Cheers


----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)




----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Suz said:


> Thanks so much for everyones help!
> Surely corrective shoeing can correct that?
> As for keeping her white... im unsure haha but she will be rugged as i dont want her to burn
> 
> ...


You would need to measure her. Rugs aren't sized by height but by length. And she will be growing for quite a while, so you may end up with a multitude of rugs as she grows


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

She is quite cute, I had a look at the studs site, they seem to breed quite nice types, I really quite like the stallion, I prefer that type to the heavy set halter types around. I really like the colts markings but think the filly is cute too  I don't know much about the paint showing here in Aus either, at local ag shows the quality of horse is very mixed.


----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)

Yep i know that... i just don't have her yet so was going to buy some just need an idea of size, so i had some when she arrived. Im thinking 4'6.
Yh she is super cute!


----------

